# Wo speichert Eclipse Projektinformationen?



## Björn K. (19. Mrz 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe das Problem das mir beim importieren immer angezeigt wird, dass ein anderes Projekt mit dem jetzigen überlappt. Ich habe schon mehrmals den Workspace gewechselt und auch mal alle Workspaces gelöscht. 

Gibt es irgendwo (evtl. im Benutzerverzeichnis) eine Datei, in der sich Eclipse merkt, wie mal ein importiertes Projekt hieß?

Gruß BK


----------



## SnooP (19. Mrz 2008)

guck mal nach der .project-Datei und lösche sie unter umständen... evtl. auch im Verzeichnis .metadata mal gucken... das sollte aber beim Workspacewechsel neu angelegt werden.


----------



## semi (20. Mrz 2008)

Starte Eclipse mit

eclipse -clean

Mal sehen, was passiert.


----------



## Björn K. (20. Mrz 2008)

Hallo! 

Das -clean und auch das löschen der Datei hat leider nicht funktioniert. 
Ich benutze momentan das Flexbuilder Plug-In von Adobe, aber das hier sieht für  mich nach einem Eclipse-Fehler aus.


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<projectDescription>
	<name>com.extranet.modules.oemportal</name>
	<comment>Test</comment>
	<projects>
		<project>com.extranet.modules.common</project>
	</projects>
	<buildSpec>
		<buildCommand>
			<name>com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.flexbuilder</name>
			<arguments>
			</arguments>
		</buildCommand>
	</buildSpec>
	<natures>
		<nature>com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.flexnature</nature>
		<nature>com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscriptnature</nature>
	</natures>
</projectDescription>
```

In der Fehlermeldung im Log-File stand immer "Widget disposed too early!" und eclipse startete nicht. Sobald ich das Projekt von Hand gelöscht habe und Eclipse startete, ging es wieder. Daher hab ich jetzt scheinbar ein Überlappungsproblem. Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit, außer in der .project-Datei?

Worspace-Wechsel hab ich schon öfter gemacht, hat leider nichts gebracht.

Wenn ich in die Log-Datei hineinschaue erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

[code:1:8baf4bafaf]!SESSION 2008-03-19 12:59:37.259 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=M20070212-1330
java.version=1.4.2_13
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86 -data c:\flex\workspace10

!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.jobs 4 2 2008-03-19 13:55:24.343
!MESSAGE An internal error occurred during: "Building workspace".
!STACK 0
java.lang.StackOverflowError
	at org.eclipse.core.filesystem.provider.FileInfo.setExists(FileInfo.java:181)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.filesystem.local.LocalFileNatives.internalGetFileInfoW(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.filesystem.local.LocalFileNatives.fetchFileInfo(LocalFileNatives.java:60)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.filesystem.local.LocalFile.fetchInfo(LocalFile.java:119)
	at org.eclipse.core.filesystem.provider.FileStore.fetchInfo(FileStore.java:253)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.localstore.FileSystemResourceManager.fastIsSynchronized(FileSystemResourceManager.java:295)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.File.refreshLocal(File.java:333)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1737)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.FlexWorkspaceRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$ProjectCreator.safeGetOrCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryCore.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.getProject(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory$LibraryFilePath.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ClassPathEntryFactory.newEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ClassPathSetting.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.ContainerTag.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.persist.PersistableSettings.readPersistenceFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProjectSettings.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.createDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.loadDescription(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.internal.ActionScriptProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexBasedProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.internal.FlexLibraryProject.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.actionscript.ActionScriptCore$3.doCreate(Unknown Source)
	at com.adobe.flexbuilder.project.ac


----------



## Björn K. (20. Mrz 2008)

Invalid project description.
  C:\flex\workspace10\oemportal overlaps the location of another project: oemportal


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2008)

In deinem Worspace gibt es .metadata, dort werden alle Worspace bezogenen Informationen abgelegt. 
Dann gibt es noch die Instance Informationen die in eclipse/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles abgelegt werden.
Zuletzt noch die User Preferences die in deinem home abgelegt werden sollten.


----------

